# M-Audio Code Series MIDI Keyboard Controllers



## DaddyO (Oct 17, 2015)

Has anyone had any experience with one of these new entries? I made a rare visit to a local music shop, saw it, and expected the key action it to be like any other M-Audio keyboard. Instead, it felt much better than expected, a synth action that had a very sleight weight to it. I liked it instantly, and that's the opposite of my reaction to most keyboards I can afford.

Apparently these were announced at NAMM early this year but only released in August.

I am going to be looking to replace my old M-Audio Keystation 61es with something in the $200-400 price range, up to now I had been looking at the Nektar Impact LX-49 or Panorama 49.

P.S. - I hated the pads prominently placed where the two wheels should be.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 17, 2015)

The good news is that it is class compliant so they can't write bad drivers for it (I've been burned by M-Audio before).
It is Mackie Control for Logic and not clear if you can freely assign CCs for faders via the small LCD screen - or if you have to use the Logic controller set up.
Editor software would make that much easier... YMMV I guess


----------



## JT3_Jon (Oct 18, 2015)

Did you get a chance to compare it vs the Novation Remote MKIIs? IMO they have the best "synth action" keybed I've played, and I believe they recently had a price cut making the 61 key $399. I, like you, disliked all M-audio keybeds so its interesting you say this one feels different. Curious if it as good as the Remote.

p.s. the Nektar Impakt keybeds are not very good at all. I really wanted to like them, but they just feel way to plasticky to me. But I guess for the money they are fine, but I'd rather spend more as feel is the most important aspect of a keyboard controller.


----------



## DaddyO (Oct 18, 2015)

JT3_Jon said:


> Did you get a chance to compare it vs the Novation Remote MKIIs? IMO they have the best "synth action" keybed I've played, and I believe they recently had a price cut making the 61 key $399. I, like you, disliked all M-audio keybeds so its interesting you say this one feels different. Curious if it as good as the Remote.
> 
> p.s. the Nektar Impakt keybeds are not very good at all. I really wanted to like them, but they just feel way to plasticky to me. But I guess for the money they are fine, but I'd rather spend more as feel is the most important aspect of a keyboard controller.



Unfortunately, the dealer I visited did not have any Novation keyboards. I have seen that some have not liked the Nektar keybeds. That's part of the reason I found this M-Audio Code series so interesting. I'm curious if anyone else has the same impression I did, but we'll see.


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 23, 2015)

JT3_Jon said:


> Did you get a chance to compare it vs the Novation Remote MKIIs? IMO they have the best "synth action" keybed I've played, and I believe they recently had a price cut making the 61 key $399. I, like you, disliked all M-audio keybeds so its interesting you say this one feels different. Curious if it as good as the Remote.



I ran across a user in the GearSlutz forum who also swore by the Novation SL Mkii, assume this is the same thing as what you call "Remote," Novation doesn't show a "Remote" on their website. This unit was introduced in 2009 from what I can tell, and has a Fatar keybed. I wish I knew someplace south of Seattle that had an SL Mkii floor model I could try before buying the Code 49, which I am planning to do within a week.


----------



## Jurek (Nov 24, 2015)

Got one since about a week ago, the nice key action was the main selling point for me. You can go from low to hi velocities quite seamlessly not like the other M-Audios where you have to use a sledge hammer to get past vel.110.
Don´t know how it compares to the Novation Remote, but compared to Novation Impulse (Fatar Keybed TP8-something I believe) it feels a little bit heavier.

Programming is easy, the lower keys become editing keys when in edit mode, you don´t have to use an external editor. Yes, you can assign CCs not only to faders but to buttons and pads as well. And assign colors to buttons and pads, which is nice for better overview.

I didn´t mind the pads on the left in place of the modwheel, in fact I was looking for something like that because I programmed the pads to CC#32 to use as articulation switcher for Spitfire´s UACC protocol. Better to use with the left hand when the right hand is playing or using the mouse ...

So far I´m really liking it, I´m just hoping for an 88 key version, that could be the semiweighted controller we´ve all been waiting for ...


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 24, 2015)

Jurek said:


> Got one since about a week ago, the nice key action was the main selling point for me. You can go from low to hi velocities quite seamlessly not like the other M-Audios where you have to use a sledge hammer to get past vel.110.
> Don´t know how it compares to the Novation Remote, but compared to Novation Impulse (Fatar Keybed TP8-something I believe) it feels a little bit heavier.
> 
> Programming is easy, the lower keys become editing keys when in edit mode, you don´t have to use an external editor. Yes, you can assign CCs not only to faders but to buttons and pads as well. And assign colors to buttons and pads, which is nice for better overview.
> ...



Good to hear from a user, thanks Jurek. 

I downloaded the manual yesterday, and I'm glad to see that you have confirmed what I took from it that even the pads can be programmed to send CC data. I hope and intend to use them for keyswitching between VI Pro matrices for VSL instruments.

The flexibility of this controller for the price point looks very good.

If you get a chance, can you check whether you experience problems with aftertouch or velocity values (see link below). Supposedly these have been fixed with a firmware update.
http://community.m-audio.com/m-audio/topics/code-49-issue-with-velocity-and-aftertouch

Also, I am curious if there is good continuity of velocity sensitivity between white and black keys. Some otherwise good keyboards have suffered from this problem.

Thanks for passing on any insight you have.


----------



## Jurek (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi there, checked and couldn´t confirm the issues with Velocity and Aftertouch on my Code61. Everything working as it should.
Neat thing there, I just found out through that link (thanks for that!): the different velocity curves you can set. From the manual:

01 This is a low-sensitivity setting, useful for playing notes with mostly low velocities.
02 This is a medium-sensitivity setting (the default), useful for playing with an average amount of force.
03 This is a high-sensitivity setting, useful for playing notes with mostly high velocities.
04 This is a linear curve. The velocity of the note will be proportional to the amount of force.
05 All notes will have a fixed velocity of 64.
06 All notes will have a fixed velocity of 100.
07 All notes will have a fixed velocity of 127.

In setting 03 it gets quite easy to reach vel 120+. I think I´ll use the linear curve 04, works best for me.
Thing is, I´m not a keyboard player, I just want to be able to have good control over the velocity range when playing in, or I should rather say when stumbling through a phrase. To have good control over the different vel layers in sample librarys. So it´s more a matter of control for me, could be that a real keyboard player doesnt´fancy the feel of the keybed at all.

Regarding white and black keys, the black keys do reach higher velocities a bit more easily but not drastically.
I guess that´s just physics though (you press down a shorter lever more quickly than a longer one).


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for your efforts and comments responding to my requests, jurek.


----------



## Nachivnik (Nov 25, 2015)

I had a similar experience with the Code's keybed this past Friday. I was completely surprised by the feel of them. I currently have an M-Audio Keystation 88es, and I am looking for a replacement. I'd written M-Audio off, and laughed to myself that I ought to see what new junk M-Audio has put out since it was sitting in front of me at the store. I really liked it. Although, I have not played sounds with it, just the feel of it. I had a Nektar LX88 already shipping to me. I received the Nektar a couple of days ago, and it was definitely better than my Keystation, but not better enough to keep. I do not like how much more difficult it is to play the black keys from the white keys on the Nektar LX88, so I returned it. There were some inconsistencies between other keys as well (quality control issue, it was a blemished product from Zzounds). Still with the Keystation at this point, which as I said, is not as good as the Nektar, but it's what I already have. An 88-key with the keybed of the Code, but without all of the sliders, etc. would be my ideal keyboard. Perhaps one will be coming at NAMM? We can only hope.


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 25, 2015)

Nachivnik said:


> I had a similar experience with the Code's keybed this past Friday. I was completely surprised by the feel of them. I currently have an M-Audio Keystation 88es, and I am looking for a replacement. I'd written M-Audio off, and laughed to myself that I ought to see what new junk M-Audio has put out since it was sitting in front of me at the store. I really liked it.



The Code says, "To try me is to like me!"


----------



## Nachivnik (Nov 26, 2015)

Wish me luck. I just ordered a Code 61 from an ebay retailer with a good price.


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 26, 2015)

Nachivnik said:


> Wish me luck. I just ordered a Code 61 from an ebay retailer with a good price.



You got a new one at a price better than $399 with free shipping? Where, if I may ask?


----------



## Nachivnik (Nov 26, 2015)

DaddyO said:


> You got better than $399 with free shipping? Where, if I may ask?


BirdBrainsmusic for $314.10, headphones included. I don't know if he's an authorized dealer and hence warranty info, etc.


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 26, 2015)

Nachivnik said:


> BirdBrainsmusic for $314.10, headphones included.



Hmm. I noticed that. I was curious if that's who you bought from. It is tempting, but it's one of those things that seems too good to be true. Granted the seller has 99%-plus satisfaction, so I would assume it's a sound purchase. Good find. 

I'll probably still go with Sweetwater because I can get 24 months same-as-cash to pay and a 2-year warranty.


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 29, 2015)

So far it's Sunday and Bird Brain has not responded to my questions posed to them Thursday morning. They must not work their email on weekends and holidays, either that or they are just bombed over the biggest shopping weekend of the year.


----------



## Nachivnik (Nov 30, 2015)

Amazon has it right now for $299. If I hadn't already bought one, I'd be buying right now from Amazon. Oh well.


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 30, 2015)

Nachivnik said:


> Amazon has it right now for $299. If I hadn't already bought one, I'd be buying right now from Amazon. Oh well.



Interesting. I show the Code 49 at $349 moments ago on Amazon, with the Code 25 at $299. Yesterday Amazon had the Code 49 at $334, but it's back up today when I pull it up. Are you sure you were looking at the 49?


----------



## Nachivnik (Nov 30, 2015)

Code 61 at $299, Code 49 at $349, Code 25 at $299. That's what I see right now.


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow. THANKS for that heads up, Nachivnik. I was literally in the middle of completing a Sweetwater order for the Code FORTYNINE (!) for $349 when I saw your post. I back out, and ordered through Amazon, and since my wife and I were going to order Amazon Prime ANYWAY I saved even more. Out the door, Code SIXTYONE (!), even including tax, which I wouldn't have paid at Sweetwater, it cost me $285. And I get 2-day delivery! I earlier this morning I had been seriously considering ordering the 61 at $399.


----------



## Nachivnik (Nov 30, 2015)

That's great. Glad to help. How did you save even more with Amazon Prime? I thought it just gave you faster shipping. Too bad you had sales tax.


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 30, 2015)

Nachivnik said:


> That's great. Glad to help. How did you save even more with Amazon Prime? I thought it just gave you faster shipping. Too bad you had sales tax.



Well, actually I got over $40 off for signing up for an Amazon credit card, which given our strict discipline in that regard might as well have been a $40 off coupon. For years I have been saving that option for a special occasion, and today was the day. Then it asked me if I wanted Prime, which was on my to do list, and so now my Code 61 will be here Wednesday.

We were cutting the cable cord at the end of this month, so we were going to sign up for Amazon Prime for both the shipping benefits and the TV content. The savings will easily pay for my keyboard within three or four months.


----------



## Nachivnik (Nov 30, 2015)

That is great. Someone's been a good boy.  Happy holidays!


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 30, 2015)

Same to you. The name Nachivnik goes immediately into the DaddyO Hall of Fame.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 7, 2015)

How are you getting alone with the M-Audio code? I just picked up the Nectar Impakt 61 and it is going back immediately. I originally had an Akai MPK49(best controller I ever owned ) , sold it to get an 88 key controller (Alesis Q88) which is fine but a little big for my workspace which is why I got the Nectart Impakt 61. I plugged it in and within 5 minutes decided it was not for me . The keys feel smaller and and definitely not built very well, the rotary knobs are cheap plastic and the sliders fell wobbly to me. I've been looking at the M-Audio Code series and the only thing about it that turns me off is that the Modwheel is above the Drum pads . Is it a bother to use the modwheel on the Code or not? And also how does the keybed feel? I'm very turned off by the Nectar products and will be staying away from them from . I have a feeling I will just have to track down an Akai MPK 61 , but Code is on the table too.


----------



## Nachivnik (Dec 7, 2015)

I really like the keybed of the Code. I have a little concern about the quality control. I sent back my Code 61, and I've had the weekend to decide if I want to simply return it or replace it. I reviewed all of my options, and among midi controllers, it's the only option that I've tried that I'm happy with. The reasons I sent back my Code 61 were the low C had a softer touch than the other keys, the middle C was a touch lower than the B next to it, one of the pads required too much more pressure than the others, and all of the pads require more pressure than they ought to. I could live with all of these, though, because the keybed is what I want. I thought that I'd try another one just to be sure. I hope they're not shipping me factory refurbs disguised as new. I did not see any marks that would indicate factory refurb though (I bought through an eBay retailer who looks to be closely tied to the Numark distribution center in Reno). Note that Amazon still has their sale price of $299.

Just to indicate what I was thinking as my other non-midi-controller options - Yamaha MOXF6. I haven't tried its keybed, and I've heard some not-so-flattering reviews. Haven't been able to try a Motif XF6 keys either. My friend has an 88 key Motif ES8, and I love those keys. I like the Roland RD-800 keys. Those are both weighted. The Code 61 is obviously lighter in touch and not the same type of keybed as those two higher end keyboards, but I just wanted to indicate what I do like as a reference point.

I tried the Nektar LX88 and I really, really wanted to like it. But, the keys were only better than my M-Audio Keystation 88es. I didn't want "better than", I wanted something I was happy with. The Keystation 88es feels like those exercise machines with the rubber bands as resistance - they never feel like real weights. I noticed how it deterred my desire to play after I played my friend's Motif. The Code 61 gives me that delight in playing. No, it's not a Motif keybed, but I enjoy playing on it. So, that is why I miss it for these past couple of days, and why I will have them send out another one. I anticipate this keybed seeing refinements and being transferred to many of their other midi controllers. It is that much better than other inMusic keybeds, IMO.


----------



## DaddyO (Dec 7, 2015)

Got mine now. I will post as soon as I have had a chance to fully check everything out and put it through its paces. That may be later this week. Wish I could do it sooner for you. Still love the keybed action, although I know that is very much a personal preference. That $299 Amazon deal (25% off) is a steal though. If you need to stay in this price range, what you get for your money is hard to beat. Of course, it doesn't have a longevity track record yet.


----------



## DaddyO (Dec 10, 2015)

I've had a little time with the Code 61 this week (emphasis on little). Everything I've used so far works, though I haven't systematically tried everything. I continue to love the keybed, programming is a slow work in progress, but that has to do with my health limitations and not the keyboard. 

If I had one niggle it's the location and size of the transport buttons. Their on the small side and tucked closely among other keys, which makes them a little more difficult to use. Also, they are left of center-- personally I'd prefer them center or right of center. This is in no way a show stopper for me; I'll learn to deal with it and use them, or I'll use my computer keyboard shortcuts. Overall, limited to what I've done so far, I'm happy with my purchase.

As of this morning Amazon still has the 61 key at the same price as the 25 key, $299 (49 key is $349). Only the 61 is discounted off what has been standard sell prices all year. I find that odd, but so far nothing has come up in my use that would explain that.


----------



## Nachivnik (Dec 12, 2015)

I got my replacement Code 61. The pads are much easier to press, the one in particular was troublesome, but the new one is great. The low C on the new keyboard is great, middle C is too. There is one key slightly higher than the next one, but it makes no difference, other than to me being fussy. I got my headphones, too, and they are fantastic. They're selling for $140 on Amazon, so that's a nice little throw in for me. Everything looks perfectly new, not factory refurb. Love the keybed. I'm different - I really dig the disco lights. I've kind of had it with drab-looking gear. Let's spice it up a bit!

I'm using their Logic preset, and everything works great. I set the chaos pad or whatever it's called to work as a trackpad, set the mouse over a button on one of these stupid VI's that only change patches by clicking on the UI, and I can click the x key by the chaos pad to click, and I now have patch change from my keyboard. This may seem like a small thing, but it's one of the worst things for me about virtual instruments, which is now solved for many of them. These set up tutorials ought to help out with setup. It's nice, because there are no M-Audio drivers. You just use existing protocols.

http://m-audio.com/kb/article/1902

http://m-audio.com/kb/article/1869

http://m-audio.com/kb/article/1868


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 12, 2017)

I have tried many keybeds in search of a MIDI controller over the last couple months. I was surprised to find the Code 49 to be more enjoyable to play than other brands, which all seem to have one thing in common: their keys fight back, too much resistance pushing them back up, something that becomes more evident when you play chords with two hands. The Code 49 allows me to really dive more into the chords, allowing more musicality.

But at first use, it seemed the velocity had some issues, like tiny digital glitches on note ON. Thanks to the post shared by Jurek I'll look into tweaking that: 



Jurek said:


> 04 This is a linear curve. The velocity of the note will be proportional to the amount of force.



But THIS here is peaking my interest: 



Nachivnik said:


> I set the chaos pad or whatever it's called to work as a trackpad, set the mouse over a button on one of these stupid VI's that only change patches by clicking on the UI, and I can click the x key by the chaos pad to click, and I now have patch change from my keyboard. This may seem like a small thing, but it's one of the worst things for me about virtual instruments, which is now solved for many of them.



Have you done this with Kontakt, Omnisphere, or other vstis? And do you know of a tutorial that could help set it up for less known DAWs? I'm using Mixcraft (on Windows), and M-Audio isn't showing anything for them.

Cheers!


----------

